# Icarus Miniatures



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi guys, 

Over the last couple of months I've been putting things together for a new Miniatures company I'm starting called Icarus Miniatures. 

Our first game will be a sci-fi skirmish system, currently called the Icarus Project. 

I thought I'd start a thread to introduce the project and show you guys some of our concept art: 










An Alliance Trooper, the basic unit in the Alliance Army. 










A Nexus Grunt. 


I'll be posting updates to the thread with new art and sculpts, and would love to hear your thoughts!

If you want to keep up to date with everything coming from the Icarus Bunker, follow us on *Twitter*, like us on *Facebook*, or visit our *Blog*. 

Cheers guys and girls!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Well that looks cool. Colour me interested!


----------



## elsmiff (Jan 8, 2012)

Love the 1st image, looks like a heavily armored tempestus scion


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

looks good 'til now. have you some models sculpted yet?


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Your Nexus grunt looks like a lot like a Vandal from Destiny. And your alliance trooper looks like a Hunter with a MIDA multi tool from Destiny. Is that intentional? 
Great concept art though. Can't wait to see your actual mini's.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks awesome!

Don't suppose you'd be looking for fiction writers, would you?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Great looking concept art @imm0rtal reaper

do you have any beta/alpha rules for the game?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

If you follow his banner link there are rules to view/download. This whole thing looks great so far, can't wait to see some actual models.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks good so far


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Loki1416 said:


> Your Nexus grunt looks like a lot like a Vandal from Destiny. And your alliance trooper looks like a Hunter with a MIDA multi tool from Destiny. Is that intentional?
> Great concept art though. Can't wait to see your actual mini's.


It's not intentional, no. I've not played destiny 



ntaw said:


> Well that looks cool. Colour me interested!





elsmiff said:


> Love the 1st image, looks like a heavily armored tempestus scion





neferhet said:


> looks good 'til now. have you some models sculpted yet?





Alsojames said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Don't suppose you'd be looking for fiction writers, would you?





Tawa said:


> Looks good so far


Thanks a lot, all! 



Fallen said:


> Great looking concept art @imm0rtal reaper
> 
> do you have any beta/alpha rules for the game?


You can find the rules HERE


We've got another concept for you, this time it's the Feral Nexus:










I'm really pleased with this concept, Daniel Comerci has done another wonderful job! 

Let us know what you think, and make sure to follow us on *Twitter*, like us on *Facebook*, or visit our *Blog*.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

So is that a yes or no on writers? 

This looks like something I'd write a fan novel for


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Alsojames said:


> So is that a yes or no on writers?
> 
> This looks like something I'd write a fan novel for


Sorry, James. Totally missed that. You've got a PM inbound :wink:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, we have another concept to show y'all. This time it's the Nexus close combat "specialist", the Brawler: 












> During times of “peace”, the Nexus sate their need for violence in vast arenas. Entrants fight one another to the death for the entertainment of their kin.
> 
> These arena fighters tend to be Nexus who are eager to earn glory in battle, or who desire the wealth that arena combat can bring.
> 
> Combatants that survive several combats are often drafted into the Nexus army as Brawlers, close combat specialists. Formed into small squads and given the most fearsome combat weaponry, Brawlers seek the strongest opponents to duel, unable to shake their gladiatorial roots.


You can learn more about these guys, HERE

I'd love to hear what you guys and girls think :biggrin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys, 

We've got another concept to show off. This time it's the Nexus Assassin:










You can learn more about this unit HERE

Let us know what you think below 

And don't forget to like us on Facebook and twitter.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

If you need a proof-reader for anything, not to blow my own trumpet but I am an _excellent_ proof-reader/copy editor.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I've got another couple of pieces to show you all; 










First up is the Alliance Scout. 



> Wherever an alliance force moves, the scout moves ahead, clearing the way and reporting back to the main group.
> 
> Scouts usually work alone, or in pairs, and are given some of the best equipment available. Many choose the Alliance Special Issue Sniper Rifle; the ASI:50. This 50 calibre rifle is capable of stopping almost any enemy. Given the right conditions, and right shooter, it can even be used to take down vehicles.
> 
> ...












And a female Alliance Trooper



> The Alliance military is separated into different "Armies", these are usually made up of the fighting men and women from a particular region, or are formed with a specific task in mind.
> 
> The Alliance trooper is the core of the Alliance military. They are a versatile fighting force; and while they lack the skill of the Galactic Marine Corps, they are a very capable fighting force.
> 
> ...


You can click the links above to learn more about them, or you can visit our site here

I'd love to hear what you think!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Evening guys and girls. 

I have another concept for you. This week we're showing off the most famous bounty hunter in the known galaxy, Gabriel Cross:










Gabriel will be a unique character in the Mercenary faction, which can freely ally with any of the other factions in the game, giving you a huge choice and variety to create really interesting armies. 

A little about the notorious mercenary:



> *Bounty Hunter, Mercenary, Hero, Criminal.*
> 
> All these are words used to describe one of the most renown men in the galaxy, Gabriel Cross.
> Gabriel is famous, both for his skill, and the fact that he routinely picks up jobs to bring criminals to justice.
> ...


If you would like to learn more about Gabriel, head on over to our BLOG. 

I'd love to hear what you think. 

Thanks


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Greetings one and all. 

I've got a couple more concepts to show off for you;

First, an Alliance trooper with support weapon:












> he Alliance arsenal is vast and varied, but there are a core range of weapons. All Alliance Troopers are issued a standard side arm; though some choose to use more powerful pistols.
> Each standard trooper is also given the Alliance Standard Issue 7.62x51mm Assault Rifle, the AAR-7.
> The AAR base is highly versatile and can be modified in any number of ways, with each part of the structure easily removed and replaced.
> 
> ...


And a new concept for the Ji'tar; one of the main alien races in the Icarus Project. 












> The Ji’tar are one of the deep races, who live on the fringes of explored space.
> The Ji’tar Empire is a collection of eleven main worlds, and a number of smaller settlements.
> 
> The most notable feature of the Ji’tar are their facial tentacles. Thought to be an evolutionary response to the fact they spend much of their life underground; their tentacles are more like additional limbs. They are used in the mastication process, can be individually manipulated to hold items, and can be used to help gauge a Ji’tar’s mood.
> ...



You can learn more about both units by clicking the links above the artwork. 


We also released the Alpha version of our rules last week, which you can pick up HERE. 

I'd love to hear what you think


----------

